# Af 10 days now and stressed after sterilisation reversal



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi all

I am a little stressed as i have had a af for 10 days now not heavy but still thier this has never happened before  

I am usally a 7 day i had my sterilisation reversal 5 months ago and i have been cd35 cd 32 and the last two have been cd31 i don't ovulate till sometimes cd22 and i am starting to worry my cycle is two long to concieve  

I went to the doctors a month ago and asked when i can get refered and she said a year  

Dh had a sperm test last month and was fine  

I am starting to go on a downer and can't think positive anymore and this is starting to worry me as i know it's still early days but also as each month passes im nearer to it not working (2 years i have read )

I was positive at first and could see us with a baby but now it feels unreal  

I am still bruised where cut is and relise it will take time to heal inside


----------



## twinkletoes80 (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi wbg,

im not sure if you remember me we chatted quite some time back when i was having my reversal done.

Im sorry that your stressed out and havig a hard time at the mo

Well i totally understand where you are right now im still "trying naturaly" and every month before af appears i promise i wont get too hopeful and guarantee i get over excited keep looking at bb's, and knicker checking galour, then af appears and i feel that my world has ended again, i get upset, then usually think ok least there is next month and the cycle starts all over again.
Im going to start the ov tests next month and df is going for another sperm test just to check he still ok i have also lost abit of weight but still no baby.

I know you are down at the mo cos af still here, but look at it another way it takes up to 6 months for body to get back to normal maybe it is clearing out cos it is getting ready for you to have a baby.

Are you charting ? if so maybe look back at your charts and change your bding days ? or times of day ? more frequent/less frequent ?
you have to keep hoping cos it gives others hope (iykwim)

pm me im here if need a chat cos im going through the same thing

keep going it will happen

em xx


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi Em

I do remember you and have checked in to see how you are going from time to time  

I have been using the clearblue fertility monitor but had no sign of ovulation last month so am a little worried i did try charting but it drove me insane  

I will be more positive again i am just going through a bad patch i suppose  


Alot of pg happen after a year from what i have seen pataince is not my thing it would be if i knew it was going to work .And also i suppose after a year they will do a lap and dye and i really don't want to have to go through anymore yet   

WBG


----------



## xmissnawtyx (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi WBG
I know its easier said that done but try and relax and not think about it..
I remember someone saying that to me and i really wanted to hit them..But the month i decided to give up and get a new job i fell pregnant..
I know how you are feeling every month when it doesn`t happen but stay positive.
Go along to your GP and request a referral to you hospital for a dye test it will put your mind at rest or you can decide the next plan of action..
Love Jayne


----------



## joscrivs (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi babe joanna here, not been on for a long time . I am the lady that had the reversal done by keyhole, well we are on cycle 22 since the opp and nothing  , i so so know how you feel, me and dh are pulling our hair out, it is such a long story, after one year of trying nothing so we went back to the doctors and they wouldnt help, well i went on and on so they eventually after 18 cycles they said they would do some bloods and dh had a sperm count. Well my bloods came back and they tested for the wrong thing TYPICAL, and dh sperm count came back really low , then we found out that the one we had before the opp was the same so in theory i should not have had the reversal done. I called yesterday for my new blood results (they are testing for progesterone) to see if i am ov they said that the doctors wants to call me today so a little worried. I use the clearblue opk the digital ones and they always show that i have ov, my dh has bought me a clearblue fertility monitor last night off ebay for 50 not bad so i am going to see how that goes.Iam due af today or tomorrow and looks like she is coming too . My msn is .com and my email is If you want to talk please do we can help each other my mobile is (sorry!) call or text babe looks like we could both do with some one to talk to .xxxxxxxxxxxx

Sorry, i've had to take off personal details to protect the member)


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

I am going to doctors to ask for a hsg as very down and will go private and have it done if i have to but my hospital has never done private and has no price etc and consultant has to do it if private and he is away for a couple of weeks .

Waiting for af due yesterday or today did a test this morning bfn i knew i wasn't pg anyway just wanted to conferm so af arrives  

I really need to know if tubes are blocked so we can make some decitions as i will be 34 soon   and i am not positive about it in anyway and its upsetting dh .

I just need to know and then i can get on with my life


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Doctor has refered me to the gyno


----------



## joscrivs (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi babe glad you have been reffered, i emailed the surgen that did my reversal and asked about having a hsg and he said if i get my gp rto refer me to him he should be able to do it on the nhs at his hospital in london, feeling a little better now just waiting for dh sp results as my progesterone came back very good .xx.


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

HI
Thats really good news and will put your mind at rest


----------



## joscrivs (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi babe hows things going any news. I am ov this weekend and my kids have gone to thier dads so lots of bding for me  . Tmi but this month i have had loads of ewcm and i mean loads, felt sick and i swear i felt the egg pop out the cramp was really bad.  .


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

HI

I am gutted today i had a gyneo appointment about a hsg to see if tubes are open and they have cancelled it without even a reason have to wait till Monday now to ask doctors why ?  
I am fumming as it says due to the nature of this specialist request it would be inappropriate to attend this clinic WHAT  

I asked to have it private in the beginning and they said oh we have never done private and we don't even have a price we will have to get back to you they never have  
We only have 1 hospital here on the island and nobody is willing to help me Discusting i think


----------

